# Halloween Costumes



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey, I thought it'd be appropriate to start a thread to show off our costumes. Post a picture and whatever you're going as in case someone doesn't know who/what you are. roud:










I'm going as Dipper from Gravity Falls. I'll get a better picture tonight when I'm not at work. :tongue:

For reference:


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

The outfit was so hot because I was wearing my dress shirt, and another shirt under it. Helped give it the better gut though.  At work I was Mario, another co-worker was Luigi and a third was Wario. It was a good night. The associates loved it, the people in the morning loved it, and customers loved it during the night.

A good manager is one also that can humble themselves for the moral booster of the staff and customers. 

Edit: Oh yeah because of my role I had to cut a hole in the outfit for my walkie talkie.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw this was lacking, I know it's late, but oh well, Halloween is my fav!


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

LOVE Mario!


----------



## Choptop (Nov 20, 2010)

I know this is late, but Halloween threads should never die


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Halloween all year roundddddd







Joker and Batman in '09 I think. Maybe '08.

ETA: 2008. That's when Dark Knight came out.


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

I was Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas.. Halloween '12


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm wednesday


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Pffft.

Get on my level



















Pay attention to the sock.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

This is from a few years ago but I was happy with the outcome


----------

